# Grain truck gas pedal issue.



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a 1979 gmc 5000 that looks and runs beautifully. Just fixed the brakes and power steering gear leak for the fall harvest. The one thing that I have left to look at is the gas pedal likes to stick when accelerating. Only when pushing it down. It will go a few inches and Rev up a little then get hard to push so you give more oomph and the pedal will go and Rev the crap outta the engine. Returns perfect. I don't have this issue pushing with the engine off. I'm not much of a engine and carb guy so I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sometimes that was a sign of a broken motor mount.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Just wondering how that works?


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

The engine torque flexes the throttle/pedal linkage and puts it in a bind


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Ahh that makes sense.


----------

